# Altamaha Logboat...The "Gulf Mist"



## Limbshaker (Jun 15, 2005)

This is an old one, my mother ran across.....for any of you that have ever been around Doctortown in Wayne County and seen the old Logboat sunk at the railroad trestle, this her.....in the late 50's

Oh yeah, that's my pop up on the trailer unloading at the McCann Lumber yard at Doctortown, GA
HHH


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's one of her headed down River going to Darien, loaded.............just thought it might be interesting for some of you older fellows that saw her when she was afloat...............
HHH


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 15, 2005)

Those are some neat pics.  I haven't seen it, but have heard of it.  They say there is a deep hole above (not below) it that is good fishing when the water is right.  I get nervous driving a 17' boat up the river, I can't immagine taking something like that up and down it.


----------



## HT2 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Beard.......*

Cool Pics!!!!!!!!

That is way, way, way back in the "OLDEN DAYS"!!!!!!!!


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 15, 2005)

Yessir HT2, that's old times.....I got some more of my pop hauling logs, to it, but I didn't want to burn up to much space....Can I?...you might appreciate them......talk about being overweight and overheight.....(truck I mean).......from the looks of your "hot" shorts thread you ain't overweight......   

Rapid Fire, according to the depth finders, there is a deep washed out eddy above  it, some monster cats have come out of there.....


HHH


----------



## leo (Jun 15, 2005)

*Nice "old" pics BEARDGITTER*

If you have some more pics that you want to share go ahead and post them if you want, our members should enjoy seeing them


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks Leo
I think this one is of the Captain and the loghand, who also served as the cook, fireman, and first mate.........My Father says that this boat would run loaded with something both ways, cotton, timber, lumber, turpentine, and staples from Lumber City, GA to Darien, GA.
HHH


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's one of my Father, Uncle, and the Captain of the Gulf Mist, unloading my Pop's truck.......


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 15, 2005)

HT2, Daddy stayed on the "LIST" for DOT, for being "over" everything......
HHH


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jun 15, 2005)

*Altamaha Logboat*

BGetter:  Thanks for bringing to mind old memories.  I saw the old stern wheeler in the late 1950's.  She was tied up at the time and seldom used.

My Company sold John McAnn hardwood stumpage which was harvested by one of his contract loggers.  About 1960 the company fell on hard times and began to fall behind on stumpage remittance.  His financial situation became so shaky that I was required to drop by Doctortown every friday and pick up his stumpage check for that week.  Couldn't trust that the mail would bring it.

Mr. McAnn was getting age on him and so was his sawmill.  His failure was in not updating and modernizing his equipment.

Enjoyed the pics!!

Vernon


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm glad you liked them Mr. Vernon, I felt sure that your having been down this way, you probably had seen it "a time or two"......I tried to email them to you before I posted them, but I failed.....
.I've got at least one more of my Dad hauling a load across a runway of slabs on the "sand hills" of what was the Altamaha Hunting Club....(Long Co. across from what's now Griffin Ridge WMA).....Just north of Morgan Lake and Lake Bluff......you remember that place don't you?
HHH


----------

